# help needed reloading .243 and 7mm mag



## skylab (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,
Cannot find loading specs for few types of bullets. Can anyone help me? Need min, max loads, OAL

sierra .243 winchester 85gr spitzer
sierra 7mm mag 140gr spitzer
hornady 7mm mag 175gr spire point
(what is a spire point?, didn't see this in any books I've read)
and
hornady .357 mag 158gr hollow point for handgun

Rifle powders I like to use are IMR4350, IMR4895, and hodgdon 4831

handgun powder I'm using is alcan AL-5 and hercules 2400

I'm also confused about the hercules 2400 powder, says it can be used for handguns and rifles both.

I would be very thankful if someone could help me.

Every book at the store is missing these types of calibers/weights.
Does anyone know of a good reloading book with almost every caliber and weight?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

skylab 
Try this, sometimes better than a book and always updated. It should keep you busy !!!
http://www.reloadersnest.com/


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I shoot 85 gr Sierra's with 35 gr of 4895, don't know FPS but they are very accurate, and not much hold over at 300 yards. No signs of too much pressure, no case stretch. Seems safe, I think I could add more powder, but don't need too. I use the varminter type bullet, very little hide damage on coyote.

I use 100 gr Hornady PSP (243) with 35 gr 4895 for deer , awesome load.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i use 40.5 grains of imr 4350 to push a 100gr hornady sp. spire point i believe can mean soft point also. just another term. as far as the loads and such here goes. i have the speer, hornady, and barnes reload book. most useless one to me is the barnes they have so few bullet choices and so few powders listed. sierra data is online, also check hodgdon website for loads.

hornady 7mm mag 175gr spire point
Ballistic coefficient .462
COAL 3.290"
2500fps 54.6 gr. 2600 57.2 2700 59.9(max load)
powders for this are h450, reloader 22, aa 3100, imr 7828, viht n560 and n165 and others

Sierra 85gr sp data is
243 coal 2.650
h4895 start load 2800 32.8, 2900 34.1, 3000 (Max load) 35.4
Imr 4350 start load 2800 39.6, 2900 40.9, 3000 42.2( max load)
Imr 4831 start load 2800 41.7, 2900 43.1, 3000 44.5 (max load)
h4831 sc i dont know what sc means but...
2800 42.3, 2900 43.8, 3000 45.3(max)
Accuracy load viht n140 37.3gr 3000fps 1698 ft lbs.
Hunting load imr 4064 38.0 gr 3100 fps, 1813 ft lbs.

the 357 mag hp lists 
aa no 9, viht n110, 2400 maybe its your hercules powder, h 4227, imr 4227, win 296, h110, and viht n120

if that is your 2400 powder then
1000fps 10.5gr, 1050 11.4, 1100 12.4, 1150 13.3, 1200 (max load)14.3
Coal 1.590 bc is .206


----------



## WildWill (Nov 23, 2008)

SC on the end of H4831 powder means "short cut". Hodgdon did this to make it easier for this powder to flow thru powder measures and funnels. It is the same powder as regular H4831.
Spire Point is Hornady's version of a spitzer bullet. It is not rounded toward the thick part of bullet like most other bullets but is almost straight.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot 40 gr. of varget and 65 gr. vmax great load out of my REM. VLS.in 243 win. have not loaded any 7mm.mag. in long time have a 700 BDL. with enhanced recever in 7mm rem.mag. only shot it 10 times have a leupold 3.5 to 10-50 VX. III on it. hope to go elk hunting some day in CO. before I get to old. on my bucket list.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

For the 140 grain 7MM loads, give RL-19 & RL 22 a look. When loading 140 in the7MM Mag, I like the Ballistic Tip, but will get around to trying the Accubonds one of thelse days. You can find data at NOsler's website as well as on Alliant's...

This morning I'm going to begin working up a 7MM Mag load using the 160 grain Accubond. Powder will be Retumbo, RL19, or RL22...


----------

